# ICD-9 code for high vitamin K



## snt314 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a patient who is not taking any supplements, but had blood work resulting in a high vitamin K level.  Which ICD-9 code should be selected for High Vitamin K?  790.6 - Other abnormal blood chemistry?  I can't find a code specific to elevated/abnormal/high vitamin K.  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## djr5958@hotmail.com (Sep 13, 2013)

*Sorry*

 Sorry, I couldn't find it either.


----------



## pscott (Sep 17, 2013)

*Code*

I would use 276.7, hyperpotassemia.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 17, 2013)

A high vitamin K level does not mean the patient has a diagnosis of hyperpotassemia.  Only the provider can diagnose the patient.  If the provider documents that the patient has a high lab value the you code abnormal lab, if you only see the lab report, the coder can code nothing as a coder cannot interpret a lab report


----------

